

Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi on flow - thristian
http://www.ted.com/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_on_flow.html

======
thristian
As a coder and some-time Tetris player, I'm always trying to get back to that
state of awesome productivity called "flow". I always thought it was something
that just randomly happened, or might be easier to access if you set up the
right environment and waved a chicken about, but apparently there's more to it
than that.

The most useful slide of the entire presentation is also on the man's
Wikipedia page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Challenge_vs_skill.jpg> I
think I'll need to stare at it for a while longer and think about how those
emotional states relate and how I might artificially jump from one to the
next.

~~~
teamonkey
His book is really worth reading. I suspect his editor wanted it to be a self-
help book and sometimes it reads that way, but it's strongly based on years of
observations and collected evidence.

[http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-Mihaly-
Csik...](http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Experience-Mihaly-
Csikszentmihalyi/dp/0060920432)

